# Swiftwater Rescue Course this June 9th and 10th



## cheifitj (Jun 25, 2008)

I just took this class with Sammer. (yesturday and day before.) He is a great teacher and very helpful with any questions you may have. The course was great, covered lots of interesting things and I highly recomend taking this class from Sammer.

Thanks again Sammer, I really enjoyed the class. As we spoke about at the end I would be interested in a higher level class, but not this season. I'd like to let everything settle for a while and practice some of the skills before I try to learn more. I will keep in touch about it for next year.


----------

